# Anfänger braucht mal Hilfe ^^



## Addisson (23. August 2012)

Hallo ,

habe mir mal Adobe Photoshop CS 6 als Testversion geholt ! 

Bevor ich mir es kaufen möchte ( Student ) , würde ich mehr über CS erfahren !




Ich würde gerne mal ein paar Lustige Foto erstellen ( was ja schon tausende gemacht haben ^^)

ABer wie kann ich mit Ebenen Arbeiten ?


Gibt es irgendwo Anfänger Tutorials


----------



## kalterjava (24. August 2012)

Hi,

wär es denn hiermit:
http://tv.adobe.com/de/product/photoshop/

Oder ruf mal die interne Hilfe auf, da steht auch alles drin.


----------

